# looking for a good Beef Fajita recipe.



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I am looking for a good beef fajita recipe. We have tried some recipe`s from food network and the internet, but haven`t found one that we liked. I am looking forward to seeing what everyone has. 
Thank you,


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

my current beef fajita process starts with flank steak, trim visible fat (big chunks) remove any silver skin, tenderize with jacquard device, season liberally with "Julios" seasoning. Let meat absorb seasoning for about 15 min or so-place in large ziplock bag (should be able to lay flat). Add to meat in bag: two small cans pineapple juice, 1/2 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup water. remove all air from bag and seal - place in refrigerator for 3-4 hours (definitely not longer than 4 hours or meat will be mushy). get your grill as hot as it will go, I use two burners AND the "sear" burner. wait for the grill to get to temp, cook on side one 3 min, flip and cook for 3 min-flip and cook for 3 min, flip and cook for 3 min - remove, let rest about 10 min, slice against the grain - should have good grill marks and be medium rare


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Tuff said:


> my current beef fajita process starts with flank steak, trim visible fat (big chunks) remove any silver skin, tenderize with jacquard device, season liberally with "Julios" seasoning. Let meat absorb seasoning for about 15 min or so-place in large ziplock bag (should be able to lay flat). Add to meat in bag: two small cans pineapple juice, 1/2 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup water. remove all air from bag and seal - place in refrigerator for 3-4 hours (definitely not longer than 4 hours or meat will be mushy). get your grill as hot as it will go, I use two burners AND the "sear" burner. wait for the grill to get to temp, cook on side one 3 min, flip and cook for 3 min-flip and cook for 3 min, flip and cook for 3 min - remove, let rest about 10 min, slice against the grain - should have good grill marks and be medium rare


I was looking up recipes last night and I seen a recipe calling for soy sauce, pineapple juice, beer, cumin, black pepper and marinate for 1 hour and squeeze a lime on it when done. It looks like it has some of the basic ingredients as your recipe.


----------



## MarshBandit (May 23, 2018)

I always get the pre seasoned ones from the michocana


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Allegedly, the pineapple juice is the secret ingredient that creates the soft tenderness. Iâ€™ve read that this is what Pappasitos uses to make their fajita meat so tasty and tender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

1 large orange, zested
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons fresh lemon zest
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup pineapple juice (no matter who in Mama Ninfaâ€™s family talked about the recipe, ALL mentioned how important pineapple juice was in the mix in the early days on Navigation Boulevard in Houston).
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon black pepper
2 dried chiles de arbol crushed
2 skirt steaks no more than 3/4 inch thick.
12 warm flour tortillas
Condiments such as Pico de Gallo, Cilantro, Sour Cream, Guacamole, etc


----------



## Grey Duck (Aug 24, 2016)

I came across McKormicks Fajita Seasoning a couple weeks ago preparing for last minute party. Was not able to marinate more than 30 minutes. During grilling poured a mixture of pineapple and lime juice over meat. It was the best fajitas I have ever cooked. Everyone claimed it was the best they ever had and most are a pretty tough crowd when it comes to cooking.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

*Fajita*



habanerojooz said:


> Allegedly, the pineapple juice is the secret ingredient that creates the soft tenderness. Iâ€™ve read that this is what Pappasitos uses to make their fajita meat so tasty and tender.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the goal. We found a recipe that we are going to try this week.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pineapple juice n soy sauce soak it 8-12 hours n grill


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pineapple juice n soy sauce soak it 8-12 hours n grill


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

These sound good will have to give it a go.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I used 1 cup of pineapple juice, 1/2 cup of soy sauce and 1 cup of shiner and 1 tablespoon of black pepper. I marinated for 2 hours, but I think the next time I will marinate for 4-5 hours which should tenderize the meat more.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

The HEB mi comida pre-seasoned ones are very hard to beat.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

TXBohunk said:


> The HEB mi comida pre-seasoned ones are very hard to beat.


My wife bought the heb mi tienda this weekend and they were the best fajitas I have had in a long while.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

T-Muney said:


> My wife bought the heb mi tienda this weekend and they were the best fajitas I have had in a long while.


That is where we were buying it and the last couple of times it was terrible. It was like trying to eat leather. The last batch we used a round steak and it was good. The pineapple juice is the trick.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes - La Michoacana can't be beat.



MarshBandit said:


> I always get the pre seasoned ones from the michocana


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

the mi comida and mi tienda ones from heb are very good
i would like to know what they marinate their fajitas in


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> That is where we were buying it and the last couple of times it was terrible. It was like trying to eat leather. The last batch we used a round steak and it was good. The pineapple juice is the trick.


According to some, they look for non-pasteurized pineapple juice. Has something to do with pasteurization eliminating an element that is useful in further tenderizing the meat. Would like to hear peopleâ€™s experiences if theyâ€™ve tried both ways and could tell a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

habanerojooz said:


> According to some, they look for non-pasteurized pineapple juice. Has something to do with pasteurization eliminating an element that is useful in further tenderizing the meat. Would like to hear peopleâ€™s experiences if theyâ€™ve tried both ways and could tell a difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All commercially caned/bottled pineapple juice is pasteurized. You have to either juice your own, or HEB sells a juiced pineapple/orange in their fresh food area.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

JJGold said:


> All commercially caned/bottled pineapple juice is pasteurized. You have to either juice your own, or HEB sells a juiced pineapple/orange in their fresh food area.


I found commercial unpasteurized pineapple juice at Whole Foods. Going to a juice bar type place for fresh squeezed pineapple juice would be the ultimate but it can be found on shelves at the right types of stores.

Korean Pear allegedly has the same meat tenderizing enzyme as the pineapple (American pears do not). That is one of the reasons why Korean BBQ sauces are made with the Korean Pear. Iâ€™ve heard the Kiwi fruit also has the same enzyme.

Korean Pears and Kiwi are not heavy in taste. Like the Pineapple juice, youâ€™re not going to taste the fruit in the sauce. It gets overpowered by all of the other heavier flavors in your sauce. It is added for primarily for meat tenderizing, the slight added taste nuance is just what comes with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

The best fajitas I ever had were marinated in sprite and tequila. Best goose kabobs were marinated in sprite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

mikeloveslife said:


>


Basically did same recipe the other day excluding the brown sugar..and adding a beer.it was excellent. Bought Asada cut at meat market and it was better and cheaper than the fajita cut. Oh I did add 1/2 cup white tequila also. Refrigerate for 12 hrs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

T-Muney said:


> My wife bought the heb mi tienda this weekend and they were the best fajitas I have had in a long while.


Really good stuff. 
also good on chargrilled chicken thighs


----------

